# First push of the season..11-25-08



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, we only got around 2" but it was melting fast come daylight......I had 7 accounts call though and ask "Can you come pick up the contract?"....lol...Sweet though because I did 15 accounts that say 1" and move it....heres what the truck looked like going out at 3pm...


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, sure is dark in your area at 3pm


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

shepoutside;654289 said:


> Wow, sure is dark in your area at 3pm


lol........yep.....no sleep last nite coupled with fat fingers this morning.....wrong time....it was am....:salute:...thanks for catching that.......the snow melted off pretty quick but more's expected tonight so I'm hoping...


----------

